# No console after startx



## blazkowitz (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

After I launch xorg with *startx*, ctrl+alt+f1 -> f8 doesn't work. When I quit xorg with *exit*, my screen is black (no signal). Does someone have a solution?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2011)

What version of FreeBSD, and on what architecture? What video card and what driver? What version of Xorg?


----------



## blazkowitz (Jun 14, 2011)

FreeBSD: 8.2
Arch: AMD64
VideoCard: RADEON HD5850
Driver: radeon
Xorg: I don't know, last version installed with *pkg_add -r xorg*.


----------



## ahavatar (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not sure HD5850 is supported by radeon driver. My understanding is it supports up to HD4000s.


----------



## adamk (Jun 14, 2011)

ahavatar said:
			
		

> I'm not sure HD5850 is supported by radeon driver. My understanding is it supports up to HD4000s.



If the radeon driver is new enough (and I'm not sure it is with the current Xorg available via packages), it will support HD5xxx GPUs, just without any acceleration.  Anything newer (HD6xxx and up) does not work with the radeon driver on FreeBSD at the moment.

Adam


----------

